# Stupid as you are strong?



## Concreteguy (Jul 17, 2018)

The lifts are good but OMG is the screaming hard to watch.....


[ame]https://youtu.be/WOU9hWPgYSs[/ame]


----------



## pitshack (Jul 17, 2018)

Holy shit, I can't stand this guy! Unfortunately he trains in the same gym as me and I see him at least once or twice a week. Nobody in the gym can stand his screaming and I know a few people who will leave if he is there. He constantly has someone filming him. from what my training partner says he's a really nice guy and he is definitely strong but I can't get past the yelling and screaming.


----------



## GearPro (Jul 17, 2018)

I would have to find somewhere else to train. I refuse to tolerate that kind of foolishness. People like that make us all look bad.


----------



## Getbiger (Jul 17, 2018)

Why in the fuck are they screaming while deadlifting 225? I might be able to understand 700lbs. But a chicken shit weight like 225 the only thing you should be able to hear is his breath. These guys are idiots!


----------



## Aton (Jul 19, 2018)

They have all fried their brains. 

It’s just retarded listening to them yell about anything and nothing at the same time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lycan Venom (Jul 19, 2018)

Just douche bags that would ruin my gym time. Think my rage would cause a problem of flying plates towards their heads. Disc golf!


----------



## montego (Jul 19, 2018)

That's gotta be for the camera........ Or lots of tren and halo.


----------

